# "G"-Issue in german version...



## fs1209 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Forum,

I've got a little issue with the german (Mac-)version of Lightroom CC. Working with Lightroom Classic for a long time now, I'm used to switch back from develop mode to the grid view by pressing G. In the new CC, the G key is assigned to the function "Guided Upright" within Develop Module.

When I switch the language to english, everything is fine - G jumps back to the grid view and Shift-G brings up "Guided Upright".

Does anyone know if I can change the Shortcuts myself or is this a case for Adobe-Support?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 7, 2018)

Seems like a bug, because 'G' is also assigned to 'Fotoraster' (Grid) according to that menu.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2018)

I've seen a bug on that Lightroom CC 1.1-1.3: Shortcut problems (Grid/Upright) on (German) | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2018)

You may be able to change the shortcut yourself in the Mac Keyboard Preferences How do I change or create keyboard shortcuts? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## fs1209 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi Victoria,

thanks for the info - I‘ve tried already added a shortcut (cmd-G), but the habit of pressing G is so deep within my DNA 

So I‘ll wait for the fix...

Thanks,
Frank


----------

